# Help! My CD Drive Won't Work



## BuchananAC (Jul 29, 2006)

All of a sudden my CD drive just won't work. It looks like the PC is not even recognizing it. I can't see it at all. My dad wanted me to try and fix it by posting on this board, so if anyone can help it would be nice. Thank you.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Right click on the "my computer " icon and click properties.
Click the hardware tab and click the device manager button.
Click the + next to CDRom devices.
Is it listed there?
If it is,right click on it and click uninstall.
Restart the computer and let it be redetected.


----------



## BuchananAC (Jul 29, 2006)

I did that and it didn't work. When I put in the disk, the little green light comes on like it is trying to read it, but doesn't do anything. When I go to the start and run, or do anything, I don't see anything listed except our hard disk and the floppy. I don't see the cd disk at all. Even if I do an explore on the drive and look at everything on the pc, the drive for the cd is not there. I tried doing a troubleshooting on it, but this didn't work either.

My dad is taking me somewhere for about an hour, so I will check back then to see if anyone has any other suggestions. I got this good Stars Wars game Empire at War for Christmas and can't play it.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

You might ask your dad if he can take you to get a new drive.
Sounds like that one died.
They are not hard to install.
You will have to look inside to see what kind.
If it has a wide flat data cable,it is IDE.
If it has a skinny cable,(probably red) it is SATA.
Make sure the power is off when doing anything inside.


----------



## BuchananAC (Jul 29, 2006)

My dad said he didn't think it was the drive. Someone told him to delete the upper limits and lower limits from some file, and this seemed to fix the problem. But I am having problems with directx now. I am giong to post that problem. How do I make that this is fixed?


----------

